#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【開發中】 Wilddream Chat 聊天服務 Bot 徵名（已結束）

## 雪麒

各位也許已經注意到了，新版 Wilddream Chat 聊天服務已經實現了發帖/回帖的提醒功能。同時，如果有獸給你點讚或者回帖等等，也會有私訊即時提醒你哦～

與舊版聊天室不同的是，新版的聊天服務是由一個專用帳戶來實現的（大概類似於噗浪中的“機器狼”）。今後計劃給這個帳號編寫智能化的程式，能夠自動回复眾獸問它的問題，能夠通過學習功能被“調教”，以及一些其他的小功能XD

然而在開始之前，先要為這個帳戶起個名字。小獸愚鈍，就請眾獸群策群力為這隻機器獸起名吧～
時間3.2-3.5 24:00，超過一個提案則投票決定～

單子：
名稱：（小於8個漢字）
理由：（大於20字）

徵名提案期已經結束，共獲得8個提案，歡迎大家來給聊天室機器獸的名稱投票，共7天，至3.14為止哦～

----------


## 諾藍

單子：
名稱：樂園小精靈
理由：考慮到樂園不只一種種族，所以起了一個較為普遍的名稱，也提供給大家一個簡單思考的方向。

----------


## 川崎大龍

名稱: 狼之樂園快訊 (備選:論壇快訊，狼之樂園消息)
 理由:用一個客觀，第三人稱，明確的名子隔開與普通用戶的對話

(是否能做出一個與普通用戶發話不同的發話效果? 像是邊框等，辛苦囉owo)

----------


## 雪麒

名稱：樂園小狼
理由：覺得諾藍簡單化的思考方向不錯，不過這裡畢竟是狼之樂園嘛w
然後大概紀念一下《狼圖騰》裡的那隻“小狼”（？

----------


## tobyhokh

名稱：聊天室助手狼(備選：聊天室秘書狼，聊天室助理)
理由：機器狼是在聊天室中用的嘛~而牠又正如你的助手和秘書一樣：去為你提供協助。

----------


## 雪麒

感謝諸獸的提案⊙w⊙

徵名提案期已經結束，共獲得8個提案，歡迎大家來給聊天室機器獸的名稱投票，共7天，至3.14（白色情獸節？）為止哦～

----------


## 雪麒

投票已經結束～
根據票數，就以“樂園小狼”為名了⊙w⊙//

只要在 Wilddream Chat 中添加“*【Bot】樂園小狼*”為好友，就可以收到它的即時提醒啦～
它的帳號是： *littlewolf@chat.wilddream.net*

效果如下：

----------

